
Millions at Risk of Deportation as Justices Refuse to Rehear Case - davidf18
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/04/us/politics/supreme-court-immigration-obama.html
======
davidf18
The headline addresses Obama legislating instead of Congress regarding whether
illegal immigrants will not be deported.

Only by reading the story does one understand that anyone who makes it to this
country illegally, including the world's tech workers can get a job if Obama
is allowed to legislate instead of Congress. This is a "work around" for H1-B
Visas so that tech firms can hire as much low-cost tech labor as they want.

What I don't understand is how Obama is able to effectively legislate away
H1-B visas allowing anyone that makes it to this country to work.

The Constitution makes clear that Congress is supposed to pass laws. The
President has the power of veto, not that of legislation.

